# Renting a Flat in Seville



## nevidima (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I'd just like to get some advice about renting flats in Spain. I am going out to Seville to do a "Teaching English as a Foreign Language" Course in Seville which starts on the 21st of November. It is possible to get accommodation through the school, but its quite expensive - about 650 euros for a single room for about month. 

I would like to organise a cheaper place for myself for the period 14th Nov - 5th January, (i.e. on short notice) but I don't speak Spanish and am concerned about hidden charges. I guess I have the following questions:

1) What could be the hidden charges associated with renting a room in Spain? 
- Do you have to pay for water?
-What is a typical gas/heating bill?
-Is there an equivalent of Council Tax (how much?)?
- Anything else?

2) Is there a Spanish equivalent of Gumtree where I could find listings of people looking for a flatmate?

Many thanks

Nevidima


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nevidima said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd just like to get some advice about renting flats in Spain. I am going out to Seville to do a "Teaching English as a Foreign Language" Course in Seville which starts on the 21st of November. It is possible to get accommodation through the school, but its quite expensive - about 650 euros for a single room for about month.
> 
> ...


The problem with a rental of such a short period is that it makes it a "holiday let" which always tend to be more expensive than a longer term agreement. So yes thats quite pricey for a month, but you'd probably pay that for a week in the summer months. However an 11 month contract would probably bring it down to under 500€ a month, but then theres the deposit too!!?

Hidden charges would probably be just electricity and water - ball park figure for a month???????????????? heck, probably about 50€ each??? but obviously that depends on usage, altho I would have thought on a short term rental that would be included?????? As for council tax equivalent - thats very cheap and nearly always included in rent. But those are questions you need to ask the landlord!

I dont know about a "gumtree" type thing. But sharing are things that are done by word of mouth. Can you find out who else is on your course?????

Jo xxx


----------



## lbernal (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Nevidima
I am facing a similar issue as you when it comes to wanting to rent short term, 3 months, and looking for non-holiday prices. I'm looking down in the Cadiz area. One idea was posed to me was to find someone looking for a long term rental and approach them with your situation. With the way the economy is now they might rent to you short term, at there long term price, it is worth a try anyway.
Good Luck!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I would have thought you could have got a room in a shared house for less than that, try looking on the outskirts of Seville, the transport links are very good. I think what you have been quoted is expensive, I wish I lived slightly closer to Seville I could rent me rooms and make a fortune!! If I here of anything I will let you know.

caz


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This site offers flat shares in Seville: Piso compartido en Sevilla, alquiler habitaciones

Incluye Gastos = bills included.


----------



## JuiceGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I have my room situation figured out just need the job! ))


----------

